# Bending ski brakes, how much is too much?



## Chaser

I just bought a pair of look px12 jib bindings for my Armada Ants, the brakes are 80 mm and the ski is 107 underfoot. I know you can bend brakes that are too small for your ski, but would 27mm be pushing it? I got the bindings for an awesome price and dont wanna have to buy new brakes unless I absolutely have too. Whats your take?


----------



## bobbuilds

You are going to have to be careful to do it right. If you want the brake to be effective I would 1st. remove the brake from the heel piece and use heat and 2 pair of vice grips. A bottle torch will work, try to concentrate the heat. Open the brake up to 45* Then heat further down the brake arm again and put another 45* just above the cleat. Some brakes the cleat can be removed, either way if you work fast and concentrate the heat between the 2 vise grips(use gloves) you should be fine. Most people will break the brake trying to pull on it attached to the ski. Take your time, take it off, use heat, or see a shop and let them do it.


----------



## Porkchop

I think Bob's advice on bending them sounds right on but keep in mind when you open them up they're are going to ride in a new place when you're clicked in. shouldn't be a problem if you don't ski w/ your boots touching. ;-)


----------



## oarbender

ez nuff said for those that have torch or can come by one. you'll be streching that material , it will become weak, how bout some ol' school leashes just in case?...........


OB~


----------



## Jensjustduckie

You can pick up a bottle torch for about 50 bucks ACE PROPANE TORCH 14.1 ounce propane cylinder 309827 WORTHINGTON CYLINDERS

Or you can buy one from Home Depot and return it after you're done.


----------



## bobbuilds

Porkchop said:


> I think Bob's advice on bending them sounds right on but keep in mind when you open them up they're are going to ride in a new place when you're clicked in. shouldn't be a problem if you don't ski w/ your boots touching. ;-)


This is a good point. you only need a few cm at best. Before you pull the brake lock your boot in and see where it lies. mark the areas you need to bend at and try not to over do it.


----------



## BAER

I worked at a shop for a while and have bent alot of brakes back into place or around some fat skis a couple pointers.
1 put your boot in the binding when you try to stretch it, this allmost eliminates any possible brake damage. 
2 grab an old ski pole brake it and then slip the brake into the pole and pry the heck out of it. 
Have fun


----------

